# Duyuru > Siyaset >  Yaşlı kadın sordu: Deniz Feneri ne oldu?

## bozok

*Yaşlı kadın sordu: Deniz Feneri ne oldu?* 


*Adalet Bakanı Mehmet Ali şahin, Antalya’daki esnaf ziyaretleri sırasında Güllük Caddesi'nde bir eczaneden ilaç satın aldı.*

Bakan şahin, daha sonra Aydın Kanza Parkı'nda parkta oturan kadınların yanına gitti. Elinde namaz tesbihi bulunan 75 yaşlarında bir kadın, Bakan şahin'e, *“Deniz Feneri ne oldu?”* dedi.



Bakan şahin de, *“Deniz Feneri yargıda, savcı ne gerekiyorsa yapıyor”* cevabını verdi. İsmini söylemek istemeyen yaşlı kadın,* “Hadi hadi, size oy moy yok”* dedi. Bunun üzerine Bakan şahin,* “İstediğin yere ver”* diyerek uzaklaştı.






*20.03.2009 / VATAN*

----------


## bozok

*Oy moy yok!*


*Güngör Mengi*
*VATAN GZT.*
*21.03.2009*




Yolsuzluğu ve yoksulluğu örgütlemekte AKP iktidarının mahareti benzersiz...

Benzeri olsa bile bizimkilerin eline su dökemez.

Daha fazla çalmış, daha geniş kitleleri muhtaç hale düşürmüş olabilirler ama bu iki kötülükten, ezici çoğunluğa sahip iktidar çıkaracak organizasyon mucizesi başka hiç bir yerde gerçekleşmemiştir.

*Dünyanın en hızlı zenginlerini AKP yarattı.*

İktidar yakın çevresine sırık atlar gibi sınıf atlatmış, yoksulluğa ittiği yığınları sadakaya muhtaç ederek oylarını da rehin almıştır.

Yoksulluğu, işsizliği tavana vurdurmuş bir iktidarın seçimden zaferle çıkması mümkün değildir ama AKP böyle bir mucizeyi gerçekleştiriyor!

Halkın yeterli çoğunluğu, ülkenin yarınlarını tehlikeye sokan gafletten bir gün mutlaka uyanacaktır ama Haramiler de o güne kadar alabildiğine güçleneceklerdir.

O nedenle gidişe dur demek gerekiyor.

*“Bir şeyler yapıp yolsuzlukları durduralım”* düşüncesinde olanlar hayal görmesin. 

*Yolsuzluk, yoksulluk AKP ile et-tırnak olmuştur.* AKP’nin uzaklaştırılmadığı belediyelerin yolsuzluk batağından çıkarılması kurtarılması mümkün değildir.

Bu uyanışın başladığı söylenebilir mi?

Antalya’da Adalet Bakanı şahin’e parkta elinde namaz tespihi ile oturan 70’inde bir kadın* “Deniz Feneri ne oldu?”* diye sormuş.

Bakan* “Yargıda.. Savcı ne gerekiyorsa yapıyor”* deyince kadından beklemediği bir tepki almış:

*“Hadi hadi, size oy moy yok!”* 

Bakan da bu söz üzerine* “İstediğin yere ver”* diye söylenerek uzaklaşmış.

AKP’nin derdi değil böyle bireysel tepkiler.

Oylarını rehin aldıkları yoksullar ve din iman türban sömürüsü ile motive ettikleri insanlar yüzde 40’ları getiriyor nasılsa...

Bu senaryonun kendini tekrarlaması yine büyük ihtimaldir.

Zira uyanışın iktidar değişikliği yaratacak boyutlara bir hafta içinde ulaşması kolay değildir.

Peki imkansız mı?

İmkansız da değil.

*üünkü kurtulmaya karar vermiş bir halk için bir hafta yeter zamandır!*


...

----------


## bozok

*Namaz tespihli 75 yaşındaki kadın “Deniz Feneri”ni sordu!*


*Necati Doğru*
*VATAN GZT.*
*21.03.2009*



Antalya’da Aydın Kanza Parkı’nda kendinden birkaç yaş küçük ve birkaç yaş büyük kadınlarla ahşap banklarda oturuyordu. Başı örtülüydü, gözünde gösterişsiz gözlükleri numaralıydı.

Hava güzel.

Güneş ısıtıcıydı.

Muhtemelen torunları, çocukları, gelinleri, damatları, geçmişi, bugünü ve özellikle de *“aileler için yıkım haline gelmekte olan işsizliği ve fabrikaların işçi çıkartarak emekçi kıyım makinesine dönüşmesini”* konuşuyorlardı. Başı örtülü, 75 yaşındaki numaralı gözlüklü akça-pakça kadının elinde namaz tespihi de vardı.

Belli ki inancı tamdı.

Aklı hür, vicdanı tamamdı.

Adalet Bakanı Mehmet Ali şahin, Antalya’da esnafların dükkanlarını gezmiş, *“seçimlerde partisinin adayı için oy istemiş”,* Güllük Caddesi’inde bir eczaneden ilaç almış, eczanenin yakınındaki Aydın Kanza Parkı’nda oturmakta olan kadınları görüp yanlarına güler yüzle yanaşmıştı. Vicdanı temiz, inancı tam, aklı hür, elinde namaz tespihi 75 yaşındaki başı örtülü akça-pakça kadın, çok açık ki oy isteme şirinliği olsun diye yanlarına kadar gelen Adalet Bakanı Mehmet Ali şahin’e;* “Deniz Feneri ne oldu? Dava niçin açılmadı? Niçin dosya bu kadar geç alındı?”* diye sordu.

Kadın, Türkiye olmuştu.

Soran Türkiye!

Antalyalı akça-pakça kadın Adalet Bakanı’nın ta gözlerinin içine bakarak soruyordu.

Bakan, ıkındı.

Yutkundu.

Boğazı kurudu.

Yüzündeki gülümseme uçtu, utangaç bir ses tonuyla* “Deniz Feneri yargıda... Savcı ne gerekiyorsa yapıyor”* diyebildi ve oradan kaçarak uzaklaştı.

Savcı ne yapıyor?

“Deniz Feneri soygunu”nun Almanya ayağı bitip, suçluların Almanya’da hapse atılmasının üzerinden tam 190 gün geçti. Dosya da 167 gün gecikmeli olarak 23 gün önce Türkiye’ye geldi. Almanca’dan Türkçe’ye tercümeye başlandı. Tercüme bitince Alman adaletinin yaptığı şu tespitler Türkçe olarak da okunabilecek: 48 milyon euro toplandı. 18 milyon eurosu Türkiye’ye gitti. Türkiye’de buhar oldu. 18 milyon euro kimlere aktarıldı? şirket sahibi, kooperatif başkanı, Ankara’da iş merkezi ortağı yapıldı. RTüK Başkanı Zahid Akman ile Kanal 7’nin sahibi Zekeriya Karaman, “*18 milyon euronun buharlaşmasında”* hangi rolleri üstlendiler ve onların arkasında da bugünün siyasetçilerinden kimler vardı?

23 gün geçti.

Tercüme hala bitmedi.

Unutma! 

ünemlidir.

...

----------

